# Where do you put your phone???



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Might be a ridiculous question, but where do you keep your phone? There is no good place that I know of. I put it in the cup holder, but I can't see it.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I work for Velcro USA INC. The original makers of hook and loop tape (the originals). So I actually have it "velcro" 'd to the dashboard. it doesn't look as tacky as it sounds. and I can see it the second I get a call.

Darktide


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

the door handle..  my razor fits in there perfectly..


----------



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

Velcro? Have any pics? I'm having trouble picturing it. Isn't it going to leave the glue mark if you want to move it or change phone?
The door handle? You can see calls coming in?


----------



## jnhalstead (Feb 2, 2006)

1st thing I do is plug it in2 the charger under the radio and it lays on the passenger seat untill I make a hard left turn, then it slides off the passenger seat and ends up under it


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

*You guys don't have a spot?*



BOLTS said:


> Might be a ridiculous question, but where do you keep your phone? There is no good place that I know of. I put it in the cup holder, but I can't see it.


Intresting you guys don't have a spot because the newer Sentras do and it's right next to the adapter outlet!


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I'll take a picture of my setup tomorrow. I've got an '00 SE so it'll look a little different. But you need to remember I'm not using run of the mill Velcro, I've got the good stuff. I just put loop on the back of my phone (on the case that I bought) and put black hook on my black dashboard. However I've noticed that certain adhesives will actually melt due to the sun. So I'm going to try a different one that I know has a higher melting temp, so it may take a little longer before I get the pic's. If it works I"ll let you know cuz you can't get that stuff at a store. I'll send pics when I'm finished.

Darktide


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

BOLTS said:


> Velcro? Have any pics? I'm having trouble picturing it. Isn't it going to leave the glue mark if you want to move it or change phone?
> The door handle? You can see calls coming in?


velcor wont leave any marks .. and if it does.. theres goo gone.. and i dont have to see calls going in.. i just put it on vibrate and ringer.. and if i dont hear it ill just feel it up against the door..!


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

There ya go. It looks really white in the picture but its actually not. Its a clear plastic. I was actually working on a black plastic that'll work/look better but I haven't put it on yet. This kind of stuff you normally don't find in stores unfortunately. But if you like it and can't find something you'd like to use at home depot I may be able to hook you up. Hope this helps you think up something.

Darktide


----------



## mr-ricardo (Dec 14, 2005)

BOLTS said:


> Might be a ridiculous question, but where do you keep your phone? There is no good place that I know of. I put it in the cup holder, but I can't see it.


cup holder works good for me my nextel is kinda bulky so it works out ok i cant see sticking anything to the dash that would just look gay


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> I'll take a picture of my setup tomorrow. I've got an '00 SE so it'll look a little different. But you need to remember I'm not using run of the mill Velcro, I've got the good stuff. I just put loop on the back of my phone (on the case that I bought) and put black hook on my black dashboard. However I've noticed that certain adhesives will actually melt due to the sun. So I'm going to try a different one that I know has a higher melting temp, so it may take a little longer before I get the pic's. If it works I"ll let you know cuz you can't get that stuff at a store. I'll send pics when I'm finished.
> 
> Darktide


The self locking mushroom head is the best. The problem is the adhesive on the back of it becomes gummy at high temps. I would suggest looking at a Nomex material for your application. It withstands a tempurate of 280F degrees. You can find it at Mcmaster-Carr search under velcor. However in your case, because you work for Velcro I see if you can get a non adhesive back and then search through 3M for a great adhesive you can apply yourself.

Wheww... sorry if its sounds geeky.. being a mech. engineer does that sometimes.

ado
Frank


----------



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> velcor wont leave any marks .. and if it does.. theres goo gone.. and i dont have to see calls going in.. i just put it on vibrate and ringer.. and if i dont hear it ill just feel it up against the door..!


I tried putting it in the door handle (can't see how it wasn't obvious for me. Guess I was used to my old car), works fine. The vibration is felt even with the music loud. Thanks man.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

BOLTS said:


> I tried putting it in the door handle (can't see how it wasn't obvious for me. Guess I was used to my old car), works fine. The vibration is felt even with the music loud. Thanks man.


anytime dude.. but the velcro set up this guy has is not bad at all..


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I have a ton of the mushroom tape with our best adhesive on it. It does get gummy. We have it flowing at 350F. Left 2 nasty burns on my right forearm... should take a pic of that heh. But I can get plenty of the stuff uncoated. I just need to be patient. The jackoffs are laying people off left and right and i'm trying to find a new job so right before I leave put in any orders lol. 3M has a better self adhering mushroom head (used on NH EZPasses) but it holds stronger than the adhesive.... retarded. 


Darktide


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> I have a ton of the mushroom tape with our best adhesive on it. It does get gummy. We have it flowing at 350F. Left 2 nasty burns on my right forearm... should take a pic of that heh. But I can get plenty of the stuff uncoated. I just need to be patient. The jackoffs are laying people off left and right and i'm trying to find a new job so right before I leave put in any orders lol. 3M has a better self adhering mushroom head (used on NH EZPasses) but it holds stronger than the adhesive.... retarded.
> 
> 
> Darktide


We use that 3M material at my company, great stuff maybe too good..
I sent you a PM


----------



## BOLTS (Apr 27, 2006)

I can't see the pictures.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

my apologies on that one. I can't seem to find a good image hosting site to allow me to link the pictures. I'll edit this post once I get the chance to find a good site.
















like I said that night I ran some black stuff so I put that on instead.

Also, Frank, I ran across some uncoated black mushroom tape. If you're interested let me know (just an FYI the hooks are not as large as the 3M stuff and its not as strong of a grip unless put with loop.... which its normally called the permanent hook by the workers when mated with certain loops)


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> my apologies on that one. I can't seem to find a good image hosting site to allow me to link the pictures. I'll edit this post once I get the chance to find a good site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure why not, never seen Velcro's version of this


----------



## CALIGULA (Jun 12, 2005)

I keep it in my sunglass holder, i have a blue tooth earpiece. So i dont need to see it. Before i used to put in my sun visor folded up.  Worked for me.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I always kept mine in it's case on my side...


----------

